
Walking faster could make you live longer - brahmwg
https://m.medicalxpress.com/news/2018-06-faster-longer.html
======
bluGill
Interesting, but this is an observation study, and thus subject to obvious
confounding factors. What comes to mind immediately is someone who is
seriously sick (as opposed to a cold) is likely to walk slower, and thus the
slow pace is a result not a cause. Surprisingly I didn't see this confounding
factor discussed in the paper even though it should be controlled for if
possible.

